# Usernames



## escorial (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## H.Brown (Aug 4, 2017)

I wonder how many names you can get on this thread or are you just creating these yourself Esc?


----------



## Sebald (Aug 4, 2017)

That's funny. And effective. Eggs? Looks glamorous.


----------



## escorial (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## escorial (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## escorial (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## escorial (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Sebald (Aug 4, 2017)

Ooh beautiful.


----------



## LeeC (Aug 4, 2017)

Clever little devil you are


----------



## escorial (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## JustRob (Aug 5, 2017)

escorial said:


> View attachment 19078



But should it have read "JustRob" or just "Rob"? I would have done the latter and added "Just" in some other way by it, maybe just written on a Postit note, but that's just me, always looking for ways to save time. Geddit?


----------



## escorial (Aug 5, 2017)

Any one got a tickling stick with a large handle


----------



## escorial (Aug 15, 2017)

My first public works...


----------



## Sebald (Aug 15, 2017)

That's so great.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 15, 2017)

escorial said:


> View attachment 19235
> 
> My first public works...
> 
> ...



I used to, when early for college, pop into the AppleStore and other computer retailers and leave a small political poem in their documents folder, not that many recognise it as such:

*Medici Circumactio*

To the knowing kestrel,
the deceitful dance of the lapwing
is but a momentary distraction
from lunch.


----------



## escorial (Aug 15, 2017)

Bloggsworth said:


> I used to, when early for college, pop into the AppleStore and other computer retailers and leave a small political poem in their documents folder, not that many recognise it as such:
> 
> *Medici Circumactio*
> 
> ...



That's so cool man...never thought of you as an anarchist

•


----------

